# UML zur beschreibung der SPS-Programmstrukture



## MarioK (5 April 2015)

*UML zur Beschreibung der SPS-Programmstrukture*

Hallo,

verwendet von euch jemand UML zur Beschreibung/Dokumentation eurer SPS-Programmstruktur?
Aus meiner Sicht eignet sich hierfür vor allem das Klassen- und Objektdiagramm .

Was meint Ihr dazu?


----------



## norustnotrust (5 April 2015)

Wurde hier schon öfters diskutiert. Meiner Meinung nach wären Sequenz und Zustands/Aktivitätsdiagramme, so wie Use Case Diagramme gut anzuwenden.


----------



## MarioK (5 April 2015)

Sequenz und Zustands/Aktivitätsdiagramme eignen sich perfekt zur Beschreibung von Programmverhalten, aber weniger für die Programmstruktur ..


----------



## norustnotrust (5 April 2015)

Oh, hab überlesen dass du nur die Struktur dokumentieren willst....
Je nachdem was für eine SPS du hast wird das Klassendiagramm halt sehr langweilig aussehen so ohne Vererbung und Methoden.


----------



## RobiHerb (6 April 2015)

*Nicht ganz passend*

Leider sind die UML Diagramme (Klassendiagramme) nicht ganz passend aber ich muss aus gewissen Gründen (s.u.) recht ausführliche Dokumentation erstellen und da biege ich mir die Sache etwas zurecht.

Ich entwickle aktuell die Software für ein 60 Tonnen Fahrzeug, das fahrerlos im Container Umschlag (Häfen etc.) eingesetzt wird. Die Steuerung ist eine Sicherheits SPS unter Codesys komplett in ST geschrieben und SIL2 gerecht.

Nach einigen Versuchen mit verschiedenen UML Systemen verfahre ich wie folgt:

Programme und FUNKTION_BLOCKS werden ohne reale Implementation noch einmal in C# als leere Klassenhüllen unter Microsoft Visual Studio nachvollzogen. Aus dem Visual Studio erzeuge ich dann die UML Darstellung. Nicht sehr elegant aber man kann damit leben.

Teilweise verwende ich auch: diaw.exe V0.97.2 eine Freeware


----------



## Tobias5 (10 April 2018)

So ein tool wie aus C# gibt es fuer ST zufäliiger weise noch nicht, oder?


----------



## oliver.tonn (10 April 2018)

Steuerungsübergreifend denke ich mal wird es nichts geben, aber Beckhoff bietet für TwinCAT 3 UML an.


----------



## miasma (10 April 2018)

Da habe ich mich auch mal dran versucht, aber da die Software so chaotisch war wurde der Versuch schnell aufgegeben. 

Zu dem Zeitpunkt bin ich aber auf zwei Produkte gestoßen die solche Vorhaben teilweise unterstützen.

http://www.easycode.de/produkte/easycode-sps.html

http://www.itris-automation.com/plc-docgen/

Ich hatte mir zu der Zeit beide Produkte angesehen und fand sie ganz brauchbar.


----------



## Tobias5 (19 April 2018)

vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich kam erst eben wieder dazu mich damit auseinander zu setzen.



oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Steuerungsübergreifend denke ich mal wird es nichts geben, aber Beckhoff bietet für TwinCAT 3 UML an.


Ein Class Diagramm scheint damit ganz gut zu funktionieren. Also ich möchte einfach nur, dass aus meinem Code das Diagramm erstellt wird und das klappt soweit recht einfach. Aber wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe funktioniert es nicht, dass mir TwinCat aus meinem Code ein UML Zustandsdigramm erstellt. Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, geht dass nur andersherum.


----------



## Tobias5 (19 April 2018)

miasma schrieb:


> http://www.easycode.de/produkte/easycode-sps.html
> 
> http://www.itris-automation.com/plc-docgen/
> 
> Ich hatte mir zu der Zeit beide Produkte angesehen und fand sie ganz brauchbar.



bei easycode ist mir nicht ganz klar was es macht.
der plc-docgen scheint genau das zu sein was ich suchte, aber als kaufversion dann doch nicht mehr interessant für mich


----------

